# OPN Embryo Stage, Antelope Island 21 years ago



## Centermass (Oct 30, 2013)

9:15pm on October 29th, 1992

a USAF Special Operations MH-60G Pave Hawk was flying across the Great Salt Lake towards an airfield at Dugway Proving Grounds. It was the middle of the night, there was a driving rainstorm, and the helo was flying very close to the surface when it impacted the causeway stretching to Antelope Island. The Blackhawk careened into the ten foot deep dark water and burst into flames.

Only one survivor (Co Pilot) rescued by 3 Rangers, one of them Doc Donovon. 

Twelve of the thirteen special operators on Merit B4 died in the crash.

They are US Army Rangers COL John Keneally, CDR, 3rd Ranger BN, LTC Ken Stauss, CDR, 1st Ranger BN, 1SG Harvey Moore, Jr., C Co, 1st Ranger BN, SGT Blaine Mishak, 1st Ranger BN, Spc Jeremy Bird, 1st Ranger BN.

US Air Force LTC Roland Peixotto, Jr., CPT Michael Nazionale, TSgt Mark Scholl, Ssgt Steven Kelley, Sgt Philip Kesler, Sgt Mark Lee and SrAmn Derek Hughes.





The tip of the spear is inherently dangerous, both in training and combat. 

Gone but never forgotten. 

Rest Easy Brothers.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Oct 30, 2013)

RIP brothers.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 30, 2013)

RIP, tragic loss.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 30, 2013)

Kraut783 said:


> RIP, tragic loss.


RIP.

A needless loss.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 30, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## elle (Oct 30, 2013)

Rest In Peace and Thank You


----------



## CDG (Oct 30, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## JHD (Oct 30, 2013)

Rest in peace gentlemen.  Thank you for your service.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Dreadfully sad news. Rest In God's Own Peace, Gents.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 30, 2013)

RIP Gentlemen.


----------

